
Show HN: Find relevant tech books - veermanhas
http://devrules.tech/
======
bastijn
Sounded interesting. Wanted to try. Had to signup. Closed the page.

Would advice the authors to have a demo/sample as there are many that claim
similar functionality but as a user you want to get a feel this one actually
works.

Unless this is one of those “landing page only” startup ideas to see if the
idea would work and enough are interested to make the product. In that case I
wish them good luck.

~~~
veermanhas
It is still under works. This is a early subscription page.

~~~
bastijn
Fair enough. I hope you find good product/market fit and a business model that
works.

Sounds like a terribly hard space to succeed in when we life in an era where
you get personal recommendations on sites like HN in minutes and Google
already seqrches the entire space on every possible review that is public.

In addition the internet is pushing back on books via companies sharing their
experiences via sites backed by OpenSource projects.

Books still have value though, and finding good ones is a nice feature. Your
tagging and suggestions really need to be top notch for users to really want
to pay for that but if you get it, who knows.

Best of luck!

